# hello from illinois



## free_sprtd (Oct 18, 2007)

hey there Josh! welcome to the HF! There are ton of knowledgeable people here and it's a lot of fun. Have fun posting and if you have any questions, feel free to ask


----------



## RusticWildFire (Jul 6, 2008)

Welcome to the forum! It's nice to see you are taking a liking to your girlfriends hobbies!  Have fun posting


----------



## Jubilee Rose (May 28, 2008)

Hey and welcome! I was introduced to your girlfriend as well I believe.  Don't worry about being new, we're all here to learn. Have fun posting!!


----------

